# Post LMO wait times Alberta



## huskerevans (Jan 5, 2012)

Okay, had a birthday while waiting for a positive LMO. Generally, how long does it take to get a work permit for a US citizen trying to immigrate to Alberta. Since we work with kids we will have to get an immigration physical too. One other question, approx. how much is the duty we have to pay for modest home furnishings 2 rooms and 95 car?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

huskerevans said:


> Okay, had a birthday while waiting for a positive LMO. Generally, how long does it take to get a work permit for a US citizen trying to immigrate to Alberta. Since we work with kids we will have to get an immigration physical too. One other question, approx. how much is the duty we have to pay for modest home furnishings 2 rooms and 95 car?


It doesn't/shouldn't take longer/shorter than any citizen of any country, probably 6/8 weeks. There is no duty on your household possessions unless you've purchased them in, I believe, the past 6 months.


----------



## huskerevans (Jan 5, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks very much for the timely information.


----------

